# Dbol and Sustanon 250



## bigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi all,
I was thinking of stacking Dianabol with Sus, can some one give me some advice on how i would stack these two and what i need to take post cycle to keep the gains.

I have used both of these just never combined them, i am aware that Deca is a better product to use but i can't use it due to the length of time it stays in the system.

Cheers


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Jan 6, 2007)

bigg said:


> Hi all,
> I was thinking of stacking Dianabol with Sus, can some one give me some advice on how i would stack these two and what i need to take post cycle to keep the gains.
> 
> I have used both of these just never combined them, i am aware that Deca is a better product to use but i can't use it due to the length of time it stays in the system.
> ...



Give us some stats first, and then we can help.


----------



## Ryan-Boro (Jan 6, 2007)

how long are u planning on doing a course for aswell?


----------



## bigg (Jan 7, 2007)

*Sus and Dbol*

I am planning to use the course for 7 weeks at the most,
Also i have been weight training for a number of years now.
5,7 190lbs.


----------



## Z2G (Jan 7, 2007)

If its your first cycle... I would suggest using Test 500mgs/wk for 10weeks


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Jan 7, 2007)

If your going to run the test, I would do it like z2g stated- 1-10 500mg/w
You will grow a great deal if your diet is on with just the test. If you have your heart set on running dbol, but IMO it's not needed, you could do- 1-4 30mg/w


----------



## ZECH (Jan 7, 2007)

bigg said:


> I am planning to use the course for 7 weeks at the most,
> Also i have been weight training for a number of years now.
> 5,7 190lbs.



Considering it usually takes 4-5 weeks for the long esters to kick in good, you need to run it 10-12 weeks IMO
Also if it is your first cycle, I would stick with a single ester like test E and see how you respond.


----------

